# The bridge



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

I seem to be missing some episodes of the bridge. I see a couple of 3 minute recaps, but no episodes. Season pass fail? Anyone else experience an issue?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

It looks like the episode that was missed was "vendetta", which it eventually recorded when rebroadcast this week. Weird.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

Check the History and see if that tells you what happened?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

smbaker said:


> I seem to be missing some episodes of the bridge. *I see a couple of 3 minute recaps, but no episodes.* Season pass fail? Anyone else experience an issue?


_[Maybe you knew this, but in case someone reading this thread doesn't...]_

FX runs these three minute recaps every weekend for their dramas (Bridge, Justified, etc). I have no idea what purpose they serve? I've never watched one, and since I refuse to change the SP to a ARWL to resolve this problem, I simply delete it from the To-Do List every week.

Here's the epguides for The Bridge:
http://epguides.com/Bridge_2013/

PS: No recording problems for me.


----------

